# Ping NOME Putter



## CMAC (Oct 11, 2012)

I've been a blade/anser style putter for as long as I can remember and I've always been a very average putter. Friends persuaded me to try a mallet this year after another on/off putting exhibition and immediately I could see and feel the benefit. Mallets are traditionally suited to players with straight strokes so when Ping announced a 'fit for stroke' mallet to suit straight, slight arc or strong arc I was overjoyed.

I purchased mine this week in time for a friendly 4 ball. First impressions are good, the smooth lines and brushed aluminium head sit easy on the eye, the black alignment bar with a single white sight line made it very easy to aim especially from inside 8 feet. What also appealed to me was the milled face as opposed to so many 'insert' faces, it gave me great feedback over the dull thud of so many other mallets I tried. Lag putts improved over the round as I got comfortable with the 'feel' and weight which might not suit some if you prefer a very heavy mallet, this sits at 355gms but to me it feels slightly lighter than that but I'm sure a lighter or heavier grip can change that 'feel'.

So overall I'm quite delighted with the Nome and hopefully it's a keeper in my bag.

(I resisted the temptation to write "no place like Nome"):smirk:


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 11, 2012)

is it a belly Nome 

I tried them at the local range, felt a bit strange, too pricey for a suck it and see purchase. Keep us posted over a few weeks use please :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Oct 11, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			is it a belly Nome 

I tried them at the local range, felt a bit strange, too pricey for a suck it and see purchase. Keep us posted over a few weeks use please :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Its taken me years and some brain rethinking to even go Mallet, I'll never go belly


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 11, 2012)

You'll be putting like Westwood in no time.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 11, 2012)

There are fireworks going off all over the world purely because Darth has finally committed to a putter (almost).


----------



## CMAC (Oct 11, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			There are fireworks going off all over the world purely because Darth has finally committed to a putter (almost).
		
Click to expand...

:ears:

Define committed


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 11, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			:ears:

Define committed 

Click to expand...

Committed - as in - if you spend any more time looking for a putter, you will be committed. By a man in a white coat.


----------



## Fader (Oct 11, 2012)

Really interested in how you get on with this, Unlike yourself Darth I am a recent convert to the belly (hangs head in shame) but has really improved my consistency. I really like the look of the Nome, had a roll with the belly one in my local range shop recently and want to take the plunge, just a little concerned by the amount of Â£Â£Â£signs I see on the label. May see what Santa puts in my Xmas bonus this year before making a decision


----------

